# UAE suspend BlackBerry services ...



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

*UAE regulator to suspend BlackBerry services from October 11*

The suspension is a result of the failure of ongoing attempts to bring BlackBerry services in the UAE in line with UAE telecommunications regulations


Abu Dhabi: The Telecommunications Regulatory Authority (TRA) confirmed on Sunday that BlackBerry Messenger, BlackBerry E-mail and BlackBerry web-browsing services in the UAE will be suspended from October 11.
The suspension is a result of the failure of ongoing attempts, dating back to 2007, to bring BlackBerry services in the UAE in line with UAE telecommunications regulations.

Both telecommunications operators – Etisalat and du – were informed of the decision earlier on Sunday. The notification was delivered with an instruction to ensure minimal consumer disruption in the provision of alternative services.
All BlackBerry services fall within the UAE regulatory framework developed by the TRA since 2007, however because of BlackBerry's technical configuration, some BlackBerry services operate beyond the enforcement these regulations.
BlackBerry data is immediately exported off-shore, where it is managed by a foreign, commercial organisation. BlackBerry data services are currently the only data services operating in the UAE where this is the case.

Sunday's decision is based on the fact that, in their current form, certain BlackBerry services allow users to act without any legal accountability, causing judicial, social and national security concerns for the UAE.

Commenting on the announcement TRA Director General Mohammad Al Ganem said: "With no solution available and in the public interest, in order to affect resolution of this issue, as of October 11, 2010, Blackberry Messenger, Blackberry Email and Blackberry Web-browsing services will be suspended until an acceptable solution can be developed and applied."

"We informed both Etisalat and du that providing the option of alternative services to ensure the continuity of service from October 11 to its subscribers – both individuals and organisations - is the most important priority," Al Ganem added.
"The TRA notes that BlackBerry appears to be compliant in similar regulatory environments of other countries, which makes non-compliance in the UAE both disappointing and of great concern," he added.

Any one can Confirm ?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

my office colleagues just found out and there is a little outrage against Etisalat here at the moment 

I'm not a BB user myself, but I think this is very bad news indeed... I wonder what is the REAL reason behind this


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

M.Sharaf said:


> *UAE regulator to suspend BlackBerry services from October 11*
> 
> The suspension is a result of the failure of ongoing attempts to bring BlackBerry services in the UAE in line with UAE telecommunications regulations
> 
> ...


I just had a text off Etisalat confirming this


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I`m sure it must be something to do with being able to message frely between BB`s. Can you even begin to imagine how upset they must be that people might actually be able to get something for free in this country!!


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Felixtoo2 said:


> I`m sure it must be something to do with being able to message frely between BB`s. Can you even begin to imagine how upset they must be that people might actually be able to get something for free in this country!!


They will be blocking MSN messenger & the Facebook Messenger services next!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

well of course that comes to mind but I also think is the whole not being able to regulate/filter the content thing!! That's probably quite upsetting as well


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

RATS!! I just bought a blackberry last week online and having it sent... Dang it!!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I just bought my blackberry from Etisalat last week..Damn!! Oh I'm so mad right now


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

Wow this is crazy! My husband and I just got our blackberries last month with DU. I am so so upset! It's a good way to keep in touch with family using BBM.


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> my office colleagues just found out and there is a little outrage against Etisalat here at the moment
> 
> I'm not a BB user myself, but I think this is very bad news indeed... I wonder what is the REAL reason behind this


The real deal behind suspending the BB services is that you can now chat & send unlimited message free of cost between BB phone. They are replacing it with Etisalat services, with a $$ fee of course. Poor Phone companies, they are not making enough profits our of it.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

UAE says it will suspend some BlackBerry services - INQUIRER.net, Philippine News for Filipinos

Jo xxx


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I hope its really just about money as the whole of uae uses work arounds to get around blocks anyhow and access what they say/think is inappropriate. To say it is because of inappropriate opportunities is just them being.... jackies!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Another PR disaster for the UAE, the western media are going to love this!

Not that I care, I've got an iPhone


----------



## xdude (Dec 8, 2008)

The main issue over here is that any other form of communication can be intercepted and read.. and it is done by the agencies whether we like it or not,, but not the case with BB..
BB will (and is facing) this issue in number of other countries..
So lets see who wins.. user data privacy or govts who want to monitor everyhting..


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

BBC has the story already: BBC News - UAE 'moves to suspend some Blackberry services'


----------



## socksie (May 10, 2010)

Got droid? Or do those not work there?

I hate my BB anyway.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

xdude said:


> The main issue over here is that any other form of communication can be intercepted and read.. and it is done by the agencies whether we like it or not,, but not the case with BB..
> BB will (and is facing) this issue in number of other countries..
> So lets see who wins.. user data privacy or govts who want to monitor everyhting..


right, India has the same issue... the bb messages are kind of encrypted and can't be traced, which is a danger for national security...


----------



## xdude (Dec 8, 2008)

Free_Spirit said:


> right, India has the same issue... the bb messages are kind of encrypted and can't be traced, which is a danger for national security...


The issue is tht any info (mail / msg) tht gets transmitted over the BB networks sits on a private server in Canada and is encrypted.. so it is almost impossible to monitor it for the security agencies.. 
n US has got the access to it..
So probably all other countries will demand tht as well now..


----------



## memo_uae (Aug 1, 2010)

Midos said:


> The real deal behind suspending the BB services is that you can now chat & send unlimited message free of cost between BB phone. They are replacing it with Etisalat services, with a $$ fee of course. Poor Phone companies, they are not making enough profits our of it.



i dont think that true, this was going to happen sooner or later, maybe india will follow also.

the way blackberry system works doesnt allow countries to enforce their laws, jokes aside i wouldnt want someone leaking my corperate info via blackberry and then i wouldnt be able to do anything about it.

its a matter of principle.

It is probably very sane and I am willing to give them the initial benefit of the doubt as a resident there.


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

its all about the free msgin of BBM , surely they will keep the service but they will increase the fee ... 

if it about the data storage in Canada, i dont think RIM will accpet UAE condition , it could open the way to many other countries to do the same and have acess to all the email and MSG. 

the questions is : are etisalat and Du are willing to pay back to people who bought BB recently ...


----------



## memo_uae (Aug 1, 2010)

M.Sharaf said:


> its all about the free msgin of BBM , surely they will keep the service but they will increase the fee ...
> 
> if it about the data storage in Canada, i dont think RIM will accpet UAE condition , it could open the way to many other countries to do the same and have acess to all the email and MSG.
> 
> the questions is : are etisalat and Du are willing to pay back to people who bought BB recently ...


I heard Etisalat and du are working on offers, iam sure they have thought of this.

days will tell.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Is this coming from the telcom industry or from the security ministry? From an article I read (was searching and reading) a head telecom person for etsilate said there wasnt a chance (think the article was from march though) that bb would be blocked.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Someone must have shares in Apple


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

from Etisalat website : 
"Etisalat was informed on August 1, 2010 by the UAE Telecom Regulatory Authority (TRA) to suspend BlackBerry services providing email, web browsing, instant messaging and social networking from October 11, 2010 until an acceptable solution can be developed and applied which brings the BlackBerry services in line with the UAE’s telecommunications regulations. This is an important decision made by the Regulatory Authority and we fully understand the legal and social considerations behind the decision.


Etisalat has an obligation to act within the law and the regulations of the TRA, while at the same time, providing our customers with the best service. It is very important for us to ensure our customers enjoy continuity of services.


Etisalat's focus at the current time is to make sure its valued customers experience continuity of mobility services. In line with its commitment towards its customers, Etisalat will soon be announcing a range of *alternative mobility products and services for its existing blackberry customers.*

Please monitor the Etisalat website, etisalat.ae for further updates on this."

i bet they will increase fees and they will continue the service , or at least to limited to the business use ...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Allegedly it's cos they (etisalat and du) can't monitor the bb free messenger service, cos the servers are in canada, so the gov are saying it's a "national security" issue.

You do know that every electronic "conversation" be it text, chat, e-mail, voice call, is monitored by the gov didn't oyu?

That said each one in UK is by GCHQ anyway, so why should we be surprised?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> You do know that every electronic "conversation" be it text, chat, e-mail, voice call, is monitored by the gov didn't oyu?


I guess that makes me a texthibitionist


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

First of all - stop panicking! It's some time until October and I reckon there is a good chance that an alternative will be found.

The issue is to do with security issues as the UAE cannot monitor data on BBs as things are. The backlash will make the government look at the situation, so there may be an alternative. There have been previous knee-jerk announcements on issues that have been resolved once those in real power have realised what is going on, so let's wait and see.
-


----------



## jimbean (May 4, 2010)

The comment made by Ben Thompson on the BBC link makes a lot of sense:

"Many here see this as little more than a power play from the UAE authorities - an attempt to force RIM to hand over the security codes or face losing a lucrative market. 

But for RIM, it's unlikely to be too concerned. Whilst the UAE is a wealthy and lucrative market, it's also a small one."


If this were India or China threatening to block BBs then I'm sure RIM would take serious concern. As there are only about 6 million of us in the UAE and perhaps, say 100,000, BB users at the most, I don't expect the directors at RIM will be losing much sleep about the TRA's annoucements.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Remember last year when the TRA tried to download a "patch" that was actually spyware?

How scared are they????


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There are apparently 500,000 BB users in the UAE. Seems KSA is threatening the same thing too.

Just makes you want to knock head together and slap some sense into these people. 
-


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

During one of my last days in Dubai having dinner with a friend I asked him if he thought things might loosen up a bit with the economic situation. He clearly said no, in fact it will become much more strict. I didn't believe it then, but this is a step in that direction with controlling things and a money grab at the same time.


----------



## Flying Leprechaun (Jul 16, 2010)

they shouldn't wait till October to shut those satanic devices off!!!


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

Flying Leprechaun said:


> they shouldn't wait till October to shut those satanic devices off!!!


I hope this is some sort of a joke...
:focus:

Both sides have approximately 2 months to sort this out.
Just like Google got things straight with China just before the finish line I bet RIM doesn't want to lose the GCC countries.

RIM will change and we will get to keep our BBM


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Flying Leprechaun said:


> they shouldn't wait till October to shut those satanic devices off!!!


Gee Flying Leprechaun is a religious extremist...who whuddve thunk?!! :confused2:


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

Well it was just a matter of time befor DU and Etisalat figured out how to take your money. These poor companies with a nation wide monopoly by government decree Really have my sympathies. the remark about bb abiding by other country regulations kills me. Texting in America costs about 10 dirhams a month, wonder what it will now cost here with the strangle hold on the market. Really glad i don't have a blackberry....


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh well there goes the porn site access for some of you Devo's.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Stewie went and just said it!!!

Hehehehe ound:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> Oh well there goes the porn site access for some of you Devo's.


You can access porn through BB??


----------



## Flying Leprechaun (Jul 16, 2010)

hmmm, isnt that why they built the BB?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Flying Leprechaun said:


> hmmm, isnt that why they built the BB?


I thought you didn't have one cos it's so....satanic?


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I thought you didn't have one cos it's so....satanic?


Touché


----------



## Flying Leprechaun (Jul 16, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I thought you didn't have one cos it's so....satanic?


that too.... It is to porn, what Kindle is to eBooks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Some interesting local blog comments here:

Fake Plastic Souks: The UAE BlackBerry Ban: Barmy

grapeshisha: Blackberry and the UAE

-


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

being a BB addict myself I kind of find the news has made me panick a bit  However, I think the 2 month thing is a threat from the UAE to RIM and I don't think RIM can afford to ignore this whole thing otherwise they will not only lose this market but also many others.

As Elphaba said above it is also likely that like many other announcements this one is just another one that will be retracted after the backlash. I for one hope so.

If it is a question of money then we should all be asking ourselves if there are alternatives... Etisalat and Du BB services are already a lot more expensive than in most other countries. Personally I am tempted to cancel the BB data package subscription here and get it back home and then use a normal sim card for local calls.

There are more than 2 months to go and the news has been on all the European media already. Let's hope a solution is found soon.


----------



## eastern star (May 18, 2010)

There bit thick most new phones last few yrs have messenger. So why won't they ban that as well. Why are they give eveyone few months. If there big issus why not asap . People will stop doing buisness here . Or is that what they want , last non local out lock the gates n switch of the lights and we go back to 1950.


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

xpatusa said:


> I hope this is some sort of a joke...
> :focus:
> 
> Both sides have approximately 2 months to sort this out.
> ...


I bet RIM couldn't care less. Like the BBC report said, the UAE is only a small market. If RIM bend over for one government, they risk putting off a significant number of customers who want BB because of the extra privacy.

As for alleged privacy in the west, is Echelon still in operation ?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Latest BB stories in The National


Etisalat unveils BlackBerry replacement packages - The National Newspaper 

UAE BlackBerry users come to terms with suspension - The National Newspaper

Global roaming to ring off - The National Newspaper (This is a really daft move for somewhere supposed to be a major business hub!)

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Latest BB stories in The National
> 
> Global roaming to ring off - The National Newspaper (This is a really daft move for somewhere supposed to be a major business hub!)
> 
> -


500,000 users in the UAE? That's a surprise.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Bottom line is if they (the UAE regulators Etislat etc) can't get a cut of the pie and regulate what you are doing and saying ... bye bye !!! ...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I was about to suggest that, "National Security" I don't think so, look at how much etisalat and du are missing out on revenues, 500,000 users, (say) 10 texts a day @30fils each = AED1,500,000 a day or AED550,000,000 a year, and that's without people using the messaging for sending data (voice clips/recordings etc.).

I'm thinking it's purely financial under the guise of "National Security" and those that don't thinks so need to wake up!


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> I was about to suggest that, "National Security" I don't think so, look at how much etisalat and du are missing out on revenues, 500,000 users, (say) 10 texts a day @30fils each = AED1,500,000 a day or AED550,000,000 a year, and that's without people using the messaging for sending data (voice clips/recordings etc.).
> 
> I'm thinking it's purely financial under the guise of "National Security" and those that don't thinks so need to wake up!


I'm not convinced. I don't disagree that Etisalat and Du will use whatever excuse they can to drive their profit motive - they are profit making companies after all. Just look at the extortionate internet fees charged, and the blocking of VOIP for example.

However, the BB set up hasn't changed since BBs became available in the UAE so Etisalat and Du were well aware of the free BBM facility. Hence their calculations for determining monthly packages.

I think this issue really is the UAE bothered about the inability to monitor what goes on - after all, the whole ethos here is for the authorities to operate as a Big Brother. That in itself doesn't concern me since I think the authorities do a reasonable job of live and let live for the most part. Residents have to behave pretty badly, and/or be very unlucky, to get into trouble. And whilst I disagree with the TRA changing the goalposts like this (they should never have allowed BBM in the first place if it was going to be a problem for them), I'm happy to pay the price of having all my electronic communications monitored in return for feeling safer. Besides, I assume my communications anywhere else in the world are monitored to a greater or lesser extent anyway - even in the "free" west.


----------



## theionman (Nov 18, 2008)

oh they're giving iPhone as an alternative


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

Etisalat will be giving free smartphone to those signing a 12 month BB contract. Article is in gulf news :
gulfnews : etisalat offers free smartphones for BlackBerry customers

More money for etisalat with those bundle packages


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just wondering.....can I not just get my money back?? My blackberry was delivered to me only last Thursday. I barely had it for 3 days and then this news broke. Surely Etisalat knew about this before the big announcement, they should have a money back option too!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

However, there is a solution (offensive - allegedly) para removed....



> New laws in Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates will require that every Blackberry user dress their phone a miniature burqa and face veil.
> 
> ‘The Blackberry burqa means that people can still use their phones,’ said a Saudi government official, ‘but the tiny niqab that covers the screen will stop them from reading emails or accessing the Internet.’
> 
> ...


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

Ha ha, excellent !!!


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

*bb*

C'mon Andy Of course it's financial, The government just decreed a financial wind- fall for Etisalat,

Sounds like government mandated profits to me...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

bigbang70 said:


> C'mon Andy Of course it's financial, The government just decreed a financial wind- fall for Etisalat,
> 
> Sounds like government mandated profits to me...


Sorry, you're agreeing with me????

Doesn't happen very often!


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

*right*

Only when your right, Andy,,, I wonder how much Etisalat paid for this decree, and who they paid it to???


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

bonk said:


> I'm not convinced. I don't disagree that Etisalat and Du will use whatever excuse they can to drive their profit motive - they are profit making companies after all. Just look at the extortionate internet fees charged, and the blocking of VOIP for example.
> 
> However, the BB set up hasn't changed since BBs became available in the UAE so Etisalat and Du were well aware of the free BBM facility. Hence their calculations for determining monthly packages.
> 
> I think this issue really is the UAE bothered about the inability to monitor what goes on - after all, the whole ethos here is for the authorities to operate as a Big Brother. That in itself doesn't concern me since I think the authorities do a reasonable job of live and let live for the most part. Residents have to behave pretty badly, and/or be very unlucky, to get into trouble. And whilst I disagree with the TRA changing the goalposts like this (they should never have allowed BBM in the first place if it was going to be a problem for them), I'm happy to pay the price of having all my electronic communications monitored in return for feeling safer. Besides, I assume my communications anywhere else in the world are monitored to a greater or lesser extent anyway - even in the "free" west.


Of course Du and Etisalat knew about the situation with usage for a Crackberry. But don't you think that is part of the "drug dealers" plan? Give a little sample, get you hooked, and then charge a lot of money for the crack? They had a plan and we'll see who wins out in this battle of the pushers. 

I would rather be unsafe then live under the thumb of a great supervisor. Now I accepted the rules when I was there, but that doesn't mean I had to like them or necessarily agree with them. Remember it's better to die on your feet than live on your knees! While other communications can be monitored, typically those governments have to have a very good reason to do so, whereas I think this way everything can be censored beginning on October 11th.

The whole thing is about money and controlling the content of what is available to the individual. The numbers that Andy has there say it all, there is a lot of money to be made and currently being lost because they can't charge for the texts.


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

You know i would like to see everyone with a bb to just shut it off and just use regular service. That would show them how many you think have the guts????


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

bigbang70 said:


> You know i would like to see everyone with a bb to just shut it off and just use regular service. That would show them how many you think have the guts????


You have no idea do you.

Having said that, I've just seen where you're from.


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

*yeah*

That's right, The former land of freedom and liberty


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

bigbang70 said:


> That's right, The former land of freedom and liberty


"Former land"?

So is the USA a "former" land of freedom and liberty or....


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

*yep*

Headed that way little by little, they keep taking small steps so n one will notice....


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

bigbang70 said:


> Headed that way little by little, they keep taking small steps so n one will notice....


Well said, a bit like the UK....


(Probably why we're expats ....)


----------



## vona62 (Oct 4, 2009)

I heard recently Dubai government adopted a new synergy theme for staff motivation based on old ABBA number, Money Money Money... :eyebrows:


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

vona62 said:


> I heard recently Dubai government adopted a new synergy theme for staff motivation based on old ABBA number, Money Money Money... :eyebrows:


I think Pink Floyd got a mention as well;

*Money *
Money, get away.
Get a good job with good pay and you're okay.
Money, it's a gas.
Grab that cash with both hands and make a stash.
New car, caviar, four star daydream,
Think I'll buy me a football team.

Money, get back.
I'm all right Jack keep your hands off of my stack.
Money, it's a hit.
Don't give me that do goody good bull****.
I'm in the high-fidelity first class traveling set 
And I think I need a Lear jet.


----------



## ghandi2485 (Nov 18, 2008)

on a serious side note if anyone is selling a decent 9700 bb please let me know (preferably in the JBR area)


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

ghandi2485 said:


> on a serious side note if anyone is selling a decent 9700 bb please let me know (preferably in the JBR area)


I've got a really terrific 8520 in a very used condition.
Glad to sell... :eyebrows:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

It might get overturned yet, I mean if Saudi gain an agreement, then surely UAE will too???

BBC News - Saudi accord to prevent ban on Blackberry 'in sight'


----------



## leyte6519 (May 4, 2008)

i love my blackberry...i do not know what the fuss is all about why they are banning the phone....I love the fast quick access on my e-mail.....


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> It might get overturned yet, I mean if Saudi gain an agreement, then surely UAE will too???
> 
> BBC News - Saudi accord to prevent ban on Blackberry 'in sight'


I dare say all the GCC areas will follow suit.


----------



## Mac711 (Nov 19, 2009)

Not to worry, the parties involved will work a deal - RIM will place servers here in the UAE...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

And the latest from Saudi Arabia....

Saudi allows BlackBerry Messenger to continue - Telecoms - News & Features - ITP.net


----------



## catsplay2 (Jun 20, 2010)

*So what to do?*

Hello Everyone!

Its been a while since I've posted. Packing your life to move overseas is apparently time consuming...who woulda thunk it 


I have a question regarding what phone to buy. I had planned to buy a Blackberry, but now it seems like the phone will become an overgrown paperweight. 

I hear one camp saying "they'll fix this by October" and another saying "it will never happen, this is the new staus quo" I arrive August 21th and I know I will be purchasing a pre-paid phone the next day, SOOOOOOOOOOOOO what options are out there and which phone/service do you suggest I purchase.

Waiting to hear you thoughts with abated breath....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you are coming and want to by a ten year old type basic phone, then wait to buy one here as they are cheaper. If you are wanting a pda type phone, suggest to buy one off amazon or ebay unlocked and just come over. Even if you pick up a 100$ blackberry that wont work as a blackberry, the net and messaging on it should still work, if for some reason they dont fix it. It will probly work itself out though. Blackberrys, heck any new tech phone, comparatively are quite expensive here in dubai compared to there.


----------



## Mac711 (Nov 19, 2009)

Agree with Jynxgirl. As far as the negotiations between RIM and the UAE, a resolution will be reached before 11 Oct. Neither party can afford not to come to agreement and precedents exist all over the world to address the government's concerns.


----------



## 1Luna (Jul 16, 2010)

does this mean we have to sell these bb's after oct 11?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Has anyone subscribed to the alternative offers from the providers? I have heard through the grapevine that talks seems to be heading in the right direction, so will not make any changes to my subscription till the very last minute. Was wondering what everyone else on here is doing.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Has anyone subscribed to the alternative offers from the providers? I have heard through the grapevine that talks seems to be heading in the right direction, so will not make any changes to my subscription till the very last minute. Was wondering what everyone else on here is doing.


Not changing a single thing. I am sure they will solve it all at the very last minute like they have done in other parts of the world.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

And the latest in the Blackberry saga...
?Good progress? in UAE talks - BlackBerry official - Telecoms - News & Features - ITP.net

I bet they're not gonna ban nothing!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Still going ahead according to WAM

UAE BlackBerry Users Eye Alternatives As Ban Deadline Looms

and



> Buyers of Apple's latest iPhone 4 were surprised to learn that the handset's "FaceTime" application was not installed, The National daily reported.
> 
> FaceTime, considered one of the handset's most attractive features, enables video chat in a feature similar to Skype, which is already banned in the UAE.
> 
> "Apple omitted FaceTime in the UAE to avoid any complications that might halt sales of the devices, particularly if BlackBerry services are suspended as expected," the English-language daily quoted "a senior executive with one of the UAEs telecoms operators, as saying.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I've had 2 text messages from Etisalat - one was last Tuesday and another this morning. It went something like this, "Dear customer, in our constant endeavor to provide you the latest technology and unmatched network quality, an upgrade to our network will be done on 5th October 2010. You may experience short service disruptions between 2am and 3am due to network upgrade. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause."

Somehow I get the feeling this has more to do with installing some sort of patch on blackberry users than an actual upgrade itself.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> I've had 2 text messages from Etisalat - one was last Tuesday and another this morning. It went something like this, "Dear customer, in our constant endeavor to provide you the latest technology and unmatched network quality, an upgrade to our network will be done on 5th October 2010. You may experience short service disruptions between 2am and 3am due to network upgrade. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause."
> 
> Somehow I get the feeling this has more to do with installing some sort of patch on blackberry users than an actual upgrade itself.


That's really weird. I have two Blackberries both Etisalat and I have received nothing at all!!
I doubt this is about a patch... let's face it the service is usually so poor that it is a wonder they are not doing work every night!!!
I still think this whole ban thing is power politics being played out in the media. Hasnt anyone noticed that the ban in the UAE (unlike in Saudi or India) was conveniently announced for just a few days before Gitex????? Food for thought.....


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

I've just bought my blackberry in Dubai -- I'm really banking on no ban here.. I agree with the other 3,000 posts, optimism hanging on a last-minute deal between RIM and the UAE will solve all!

call me naive..


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I am also optimistic. If Dubai/UAE wants to continue to be a business hub then Blackberry services must continue. 

The country has already lost millions of Dirhams in revenue on the back of this, as several large organisations have already switched annual conferences to Qatar.
-


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

A post above mentions that Skype is blocked in UAE, however I dont think this is accurate. My girlfriend and I talk every night and have done so for 3 months without any issues whatsoever. Perhaps the Skype website is blocked, but the actual app runs beautifully without any issues. 

Just FYI. 

So maybe Facetime can be loaded on the Iphone separately and would work once inside Dubai?


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> A post above mentions that Skype is blocked in UAE, however I dont think this is accurate. My girlfriend and I talk every night and have done so for 3 months without any issues whatsoever. Perhaps the Skype website is blocked, but the actual app runs beautifully without any issues.
> 
> Just FYI.
> 
> So maybe Facetime can be loaded on the Iphone separately and would work once inside Dubai?


only skype website and skype to phone has been blocked .. skype to skype is still working perfectly ... you can access skype web from du internet service but it is blocked with etisalat ...


----------



## MissLisa (Sep 13, 2010)

I wasn't online some days..what is the news about the BB service in UAE? Wasn't the date the 10th of October to block it?

I will check google to find an answer but I'd love to have your experiences, facts  Thank you!:clap2:


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

MissLisa said:


> I wasn't online some days..what is the news about the BB service in UAE? Wasn't the date the 10th of October to block it?


11th Oct actually, no suspension.


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

ccr said:


> 11th Oct actually, no suspension.




A world without Blackberry's would be a good place indeed!

They are unreliable and, (unless you have fingers the size of toothpicks), have keyboards that only women could possibly use effectively. The Blackberry web browsing is also pretty useless.

Further, why all the back slapping with the iPhone for FaceTime? Video calling capacity has existed on most other brands of phones, (and not just smart phones), for the last 3-4 years so rather than being an improved feature it is just a catch up with the market.

Try a Nokia E Series phone. The push email is great, they have long battery life, web browsing is quick and the menu is more user friendly. Check out the E72, E55 or E52 (all the same phone but with different keyboards to suit).


Anyway, the point is mute - the ban is not proceeding.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> A world without Blackberry's would be a good place indeed!
> 
> They are unreliable and, (unless you have fingers the size of toothpicks), have keyboards that only women could possibly use effectively. The Blackberry web browsing is also pretty useless.
> 
> ...


i must have fingers size of toothpicks, gonna add that to my list of complexes.


----------

